# intel8x0 alsa :(

## joem

I know there have been many threads about the intel8x0 alsa driver so I will explain myself.

I have read through every thread witht the phrase intel8x0 and still have come up with nothing. I have compiled the snd-intel8x0 alsa driver and everything seems to go find but I get no sound output. There are no errors of anykind..just no sound. Here is a list of details about this problem since I have already tried many soultions

cat /dev/audio gives me output

I have every single channel at full volume

I tried plugging into the headphone jack(and every other jack)

I tried using built in kernel support..nothing

I tried using other alsa drivers like via

I have ACPI support enabled

here is an output of lsmod

```
echo"

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

snd-pcm-oss            40164   0  (autoclean)

snd-mixer-oss          13912   1  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-intel8x0           19812   1

snd-ac97-codec         37984   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-pcm                65632   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-intel8x0]

snd-timer              15976   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-page-alloc          5616   0  [snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         3760   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            14528   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4500   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    33156   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

usb-uhci               24428   0  (unused)

keybdev                 2112   0  (unused)

hid                    14152   0  (unused)

mousedev                4472   1

input                   3840   0  [keybdev hid mousedev]

";
```

here is dmesg

```
echo"

Linux version 2.4.20 (root@triforce) (gcc version 3.2.2 20030322 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.2-r2)) #7 SMP Mon Mar 24 19:18:10 CST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff40000 - 000000001ff50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff50000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130880

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126784 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1899.838 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3787.98 BogoMIPS

Memory: 513952k/523520k available (2214k kernel code, 9180k reserved, 735k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.90GHz stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.62 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1899.7353 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 99.9859 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 999859, slice: 499929

CPU0<T0:999856,T1:499920,D:7,S:499929,C:999859>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Bridge

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/24c0] at 00:1f.0

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:1d.2

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS not found.

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

 tbxface-0099 [01] Acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully loaded

Parsing Methods:....................................................................................................................................................................

164 Control Methods found and parsed (597 nodes total)

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c043e040

ACPI: Core Subsystem version [20011018]

evxfevnt-0081 [-25] Acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Executing device _INI methods:...............................................

47 Devices found: 47 _STA, 1 _INI

Completing Region and Field initialization:..............................................

17/21 Regions, 29/29 Fields initialized (597 nodes total)

ACPI: Subsystem enabled

Power Resource: found

Power Resource: found

Power Resource: found

ACPI: System firmware supports S0 S1 S4 S5

Processor[0]: C0 C1, 8 throttling states

ACPI: Power Button (FF) found

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) found

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

PCI: Device 00:1f.1 not available because of resource collisions

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:1d.2

ICH4: BIOS setup was incomplete.

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: Maxtor 4D040H2, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 36147H8, ATA DISK drive

hdc: OPTORITE CD-RW CW4002, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c0458224, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 80043264 sectors (40982 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4982/255/63, UDMA(100)

blk: queue c0458370, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdb: setmax LBA 117231408, native  66055248

hdb: 66055248 sectors (33820 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=4111/255/63, UDMA(100)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v0.3.0 (Sep 29, 2002)

8139cp: pci dev 02:01.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 02:01.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xe080dc00, 00:20:18:d6:96:eb, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected Intel i845G chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on Unknown @ 0xf8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on Unknown @ 0xf8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: OPTORITE  Model: CD-RW CW4002      Rev: 100E

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 4x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

es1371: version v0.30 time 19:23:12 Mar 24 2003

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

I2O Core - (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O: Event thread created as pid 9

I2O configuration manager v 0.04.

  (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Adding Swap: 498004k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 19:30:08 Mar 24 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:1d.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe800, IRQ 11

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:1d.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe880, IRQ 5

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xec00, IRQ 9

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-2, assigned address 2

input0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb1:2.0

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.1-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x733/0x430) is not claimed by any active driver.PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:1f.3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

"
```

sorry for the long post..I would just really like to get this card to work once and for all. I am greatful for any help..thanks

----------

## oisch

first of all: are you sure that you have to use this driver?

I have a Asus P4PE with onboard sound, and the intel8x0 driver works for me.

At first I couldn't get it work with alsa, so I used the kernel modules. Worked, but sucked.

But with newer versions of alsa (I just emerged 0.92) it works now:

In the kernel I disabled the intel8x0 support and enabled the soundcore module.

My /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Then I used the alsasound init script to load the driver at boot-up.

As you already mentioned: The only way to get sound is to use the microphone connector as line out!

Another strange thing: I had to set the sourround sound to full volume and unmute it.

I used alsamixer for this, because it's pretty easy to use. nevertheless you have to set the volume to 100% AND! unmute it by pressing 'M'. I forgot that at the beginning   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Maybe you find that you forgot something that I mentioned above. good luck!

----------

## joem

oh my thank you ever so much. I was not aware that you have to press M while using alsa mixer to unmute the channels. I just moved everything up to the top and assumed it was a go. You are the only person who has ever brought that to my attention. Thanks again and I hope this can be of some help to others.

----------

## Beetle B.

No luck on my side. I too have the P4PE.

I haven't gotten as far as most people - I can't even get ALSA to load up the driver on boot. I tried both 0.9.1 drivers and 0.9.2. I have disabled all sound drivers from the kernel, with just the option for sound enabled as a module. Here's what dmesg gives me:

```

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@localhost.localdomain) (gcc version 3.2.2) #3 Sun Mar 23 00:55:11 CST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffec000 - 000000001ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffef000 - 000000001ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131052

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126956 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=344

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2539.138 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 5072.48 BogoMIPS

Memory: 514244k/524208k available (2730k kernel code, 9576k reserved, 761k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Proc Config support by ptb@it.uc3m.es

proc config counted 2882 bytes in names

proc config counted 335 bytes in value handles

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2539.2167 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.6428 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1336428, slice: 668214

CPU0<T0:1336416,T1:668192,D:10,S:668214,C:1336428>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1e50, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Bridge

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/24c0] at 00:1f.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 02:0b.0 (0000 -> 0001)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 02:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:1d.7

Redundant entry in serial pci_table.  Please send the output of

lspci -vv, this message (12b9,1008,12b9,00a2)

and the manufacturer and name of serial board or modem board

to serial-pci-info@lists.sourceforge.net.

ttyS04 at port 0xa800 (irq = 10) is a 16550A

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

ICH4: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

PCI: Device 00:1f.1 not available because of resource collisions

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:1d.2

ICH4: BIOS setup was incomplete.

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: Maxtor 5T040H4, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD400JB-00ENA0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: LG CD-RW CED-8042B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: setmax LBA 80043264, native  66055248

hda: 66055248 sectors (33820 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4111/255/63

hdb: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=77545/16/63

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: [EZD] [remap 0->1] [4111/255/63] p1

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: [PTBL] [4865/255/63] p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 > p3 p4

pg: pg version 1.02, major 97

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k paride_protocol, errno = 2

pg0: Autoprobe failed

pg: No ATAPI device detected

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256).

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.0.2p 03/03/2002 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de)

Broadcom 4401 Ethernet Driver bcm4400 ver. 1.0.1 (08/26/02)

PCI: Enabling device 02:05.0 (0004 -> 0006)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 02:05.0

eth0: Broadcom BCM4401 100Base-T found at mem de000000, IRQ 11, node addr 00e018d9ed2a

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected Intel i845G chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[drm] AGP 0.99 on Unknown @ 0xf8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 0

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

Soundblaster audio driver Copyright (C) by Hannu Savolainen 1993-1996

sb: I/O, IRQ, and DMA are mandatory

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.21, 00:58:12 Mar 23 2003

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.5 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 00:1f.5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

i810: Intel ICH4 found at IO 0x9400 and 0x9800, IRQ 11

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: ADS112(Unknown)

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 supports AMAP, total channels = 6

es1371: version v0.30 time 00:58:15 Mar 23 2003

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb800, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci.c: detected 2 ports

usb.c: kmalloc IF dfe1bb00, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Product: USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

SerialNumber: b800

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: global over-current protection

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface dfe1bb00

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1d.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb400, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci.c: detected 2 ports

usb.c: kmalloc IF dfe1bd00, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Product: USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

SerialNumber: b400

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: global over-current protection

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface dfe1bd00

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb000, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci.c: detected 2 ports

usb.c: kmalloc IF dfe1bf00, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Product: USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

SerialNumber: b000

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: global over-current protection

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface dfe1bf00

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

LVM version 1.0.5+(22/07/2002)

evms: EVMS v1.2.1 initializing .... info level(5).

uhci.c: b800: suspend_hc

uhci.c: b400: suspend_hc

uhci.c: b000: suspend_hc

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,1) from "/dev/evms/hda".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,2) from "/dev/evms/hdb1".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,3) from "/dev/evms/hdb5".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,4) from "/dev/evms/hdb6".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,5) from "/dev/evms/hdb7".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,6) from "/dev/evms/hdb3".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,7) from "/dev/evms/hdb4".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,8) from "/dev/evms/lvm/vg/usr".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,9) from "/dev/evms/lvm/vg/home".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,10) from "/dev/evms/lvm/vg/opt".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,11) from "/dev/evms/lvm/vg/var".

evms: Exporting EVMS Volume(117,12) from "/dev/evms/lvm/vg/tmp".

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:44) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

grsec: mount proc to /proc by (mount:30) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (rc:29) UID(0) EUID(0)

grsec: mount tmpfs to /mnt/.init.d by (mount:46) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (rc:45) UID(0) EUID(0)

Adding Swap: 610428k swap-space (priority -1)

grsec: mount /dev/hdb4 to / by (mount:2076) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:2053) UID(0) EUID(0)

grsec: mount /dev/hdb4 to / by (mount:2081) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:2053) UID(0) EUID(0)

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 3a:00) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

grsec: mount /dev/vg/usr to /usr by (mount:2204) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:1989) UID(0) EUID(0)

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 3a:02) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

grsec: mount /dev/vg/opt to /opt by (mount:2204) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:1989) UID(0) EUID(0)

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 3a:03) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

grsec: mount /dev/vg/var to /var by (mount:2204) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:1989) UID(0) EUID(0)

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 3a:01) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

grsec: mount /dev/vg/home to /home by (mount:2204) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:1989) UID(0) EUID(0)

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 3a:04) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

grsec: mount /dev/vg/tmp to /tmp by (mount:2204) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:1989) UID(0) EUID(0)

grsec: mount /dev/hda1 to /mnt/windows by (mount:2204) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:1989) UID(0) EUID(0)

grsec: mount tmpfs to /dev/shm by (mount:2204) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:1989) UID(0) EUID(0)

grsec: mount usbdevfs to /proc/bus/usb by (mount:2239) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:1989) UID(0) EUID(0)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

grsec: time set by (hwclock:2247) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:2246) UID(0) EUID(0)

Intel ICH soundcard not found or device busy

grsec: signal 6 sent to (xfs:5656) UID(33) EUID(33), parent (init:1) UID(0) EUID(0)

```

For comparison, here's the output of dmesg on my Mandrake system where it DOES work (and I believe the driver is intel 8x0 also):

```
Linux version 2.4.19-16mdk (quintela@bi.mandrakesoft.com) (gcc version 3.2 (Mandrake Linux 9.0 3.2-1mdk)) #1 Fri Sep 20 18:15:05 CEST 2002

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffec000 - 000000001ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffef000 - 000000001ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

Advanced speculative caching feature not present

On node 0 totalpages: 131052

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126956 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=linux ro root=341 quiet devfs=mount hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2539.138 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 5072.48 BogoMIPS

Memory: 516000k/524208k available (1176k kernel code, 7820k reserved, 444k data, 136k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000, vendor = 0

CPU: L1 I cache: 12K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After vendor init, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2539.0278 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.6329 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1336329, slice: 668164

CPU0<T0:1336320,T1:668144,D:12,S:668164,C:1336329>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1e50, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Unknown bridge resource 2: assuming transparent

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/24c0] at 00:1f.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.5.0 initialized

devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0800000, size 131072k

vesafb: mode is 800x600x16, linelength=1600, pages=135

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:54f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture.... found (800x600, 30412 bytes).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x16

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with HUB-6 MANY_PORTS MULTIPORT SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 02:0b.0 (0000 -> 0001)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 02:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:1d.7

Redundant entry in serial pci_table.  Please send the output of

lspci -vv, this message (12b9,1008,12b9,00a2)

and the manufacturer and name of serial board or modem board

to serial-pci-info@lists.sourceforge.net.

ttyS04 at port 0xa800 (irq = 10) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

PCI: Device 00:1f.1 not available because of resource collisions

ICH4: (ide_setup_pci_device:) Could not enable device.

hda: Maxtor 5T040H4, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD400JB-00ENA0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: LG CD-RW CED-8042B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: setmax LBA 80043264, native  66055248

hda: 66055248 sectors (33820 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4111/255/63

hdb: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=77545/16/63

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<6> [EZD] [remap 0->1] [4111/255/63] p1

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0:<6> [PTBL] [4865/255/63] p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 > p3 p4

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 32000K size 1024 blocksize

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Linux IP multicast router 0.06 plus PIM-SM

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 122k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Mounted devfs on /dev

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 18:49:04 Sep 20 2002

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb800, IRQ 5

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1d.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb400, IRQ 9

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb000, IRQ 9

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

PCI: Enabling device 00:1d.7 (0004 -> 0006)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 02:0b.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.7 to 64

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:1d.7, Intel Corp. 82801DB USB EHCI Controller

hcd.c: irq 10, pci mem e895b000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci-hcd.c: restricting 64bit DMA mappings to segment 0 ...

ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

usbdevfs: remount parameter error

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,65), internal journal

LVM version 1.0.3(19/02/2002) module loaded

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

Adding Swap: 610428k swap-space (priority -1)

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: LG        Model: CD-RW CED-8042B   Rev: 1.07

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: dirty buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: dirty buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: dirty buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: dirty buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: dirty buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: dirty buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: dirty buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: dirty buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: dirty buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

invalidate: dirty buffer

invalidate: busy buffer

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,70), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

MSDOS FS: IO charset iso8859-1

MSDOS FS: Using codepage 850

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,71), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

IPVS: Connection hash table configured (size=4096, memory=32Kbytes)

IPVS: Each connection entry needs 116 bytes at least

IPVS: ipvs loaded.

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.5 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 00:1f.5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

AC'97 0:0 analog subsections not ready

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Splash status on console 0 changed to off

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.19-16mdk

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 2, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 8x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:44) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,67), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 3a:00) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 3a:03) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 3a:01) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 3a:02) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 3a:04) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

udf: registering filesystem

end_request: I/O error, dev 02:00 (floppy), sector 0

udf: bad mount option "codepage=850"

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

```

Note. I did get sound working earlier (while trying to use an earlier version of ALSA). ALSA still didn't load up the driver, but I had compiled the kernel with the Intel driver enabled as a module (and was loading both sound and that driver using /etc.modules.autoload (sound loaded but that driver didn't). I thought it wasn't working - amixer etc didn't work. I loaded up KDE then to do something else and got its sounds. I didn't try much else as I'd prefer getting ALSA to work.

Sorry for the lengthy post.

----------

## Beetle B.

<Empty Post>

----------

## Beetle B.

Could a moderator delete one of those posts? 

Thanks,

----------

## heijs

[offtopic]

You can edit the post yourself you know.

[/offtopic]

On topic, I also have the P4PE and ALSA does not work for me either.

I also tried to use the pink plug, but nothing works...

At the moment I am using my SB Live again, but I really want to use my onboard sound...

----------

## snutte

I also have a Asus p4pe and my sound works perfect with alsa.

When i get home from work i can upload my .config and a small text describing how i got it to work.

For what i can remeber right now all i did was to enable sound support in the kernel as a module and then i emerged alsa-drivers and alsa-tools.

Then i modprobe snd-intel8x0 and unmuted the channels through alsamixer. Works like a charm.

----------

## Beetle B.

Here's what I get when I modprobe it:

```
/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o:

init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters,

including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod

snd-intel8x0 failed

```

Same error I get on boot up.

----------

## snutte

This is how i made snd-intel8x0 work on my Asus p4pe  :Smile: 

from my kernelconfig that has something to do with sound

```

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

```

After this is emerged:

media-sound/alsa-driver

media-sound/alsa-utils

And i added "snd-intel8x0" into /etc/modules.autoload

Dont forget to unmute all channels in alsamixer.

And if this doesnt make your soundcard to work, check your bios settings if youve really enabled it.   :Laughing: 

my dmesg

```

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@xenon) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 Fri Mar 21 17:14:13 CET 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffec000 - 000000003ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffef000 - 000000003ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262124

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 32748 pages.

Kernel command line: 

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2405.473 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 4797.23 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1033332k/1048496k available (1560k kernel code, 14776k reserved, 354k data, 276k init, 130992k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2405.4660 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.6368 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1336368, slice: 668184

CPU0<T0:1336368,T1:668176,D:8,S:668184,C:1336368>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1e50, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Bridge

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/24c0] at 00:1f.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

i810_rng: RNG not detected

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

PCI: Device 00:1f.1 not available because of resource collisions

PCI: Assigned IRQ 9 for device 00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:1d.2

ICH4: BIOS setup was incomplete.

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: ST340810A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-24102B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c0357024, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4865/255/63, UDMA(100)

blk: queue c0357164, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdb: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=10011/255/63, UDMA(100)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: Detected Intel i845G chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: LITE-ON   Model: LTR-24102B        Rev: 5S54

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 16x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr0: mmc-3 profile capable, current profile: 2h

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:1d.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd000, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-2, assigned address 2

input0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb1:2.0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 276k freed

Adding Swap: 489972k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

Broadcom 4401 Ethernet Driver bcm4400 ver. 1.0.1 (08/26/02)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 02:05.0

eth0: Broadcom BCM4401 100Base-T found at mem ed000000, IRQ 10, node addr 00e018de0a62

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:1f.5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4191  Mon Dec  9 11:49:01 PST 2002

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,65), internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

bcm4400: eth0 NIC Link is Up, 100 Mbps full duplex

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

```

----------

## oisch

---edited--- That was nonsense: I must have been too tired yesterday   :Wink: 

----------

## modal

you don't need to add snd-intel8x0 to your modprobe, since the alsa boot script handles all that by itself.

----------

## paleck

I personally have never gotten the scripts to work correctly on their own.

The only way it works for me is to follow the instructions that are on the site, but I added a local script that executes:

```
insmod snd-mixer-oss

insmod snd-pcm-oss

insmod snd-seq-oss

```

I haven't figured out why the scripts won't load the drivers without outside intervention yet.

----------

## bzugda

 *dst wrote:*   

> I was not aware that you have to press M while using alsa mixer to unmute the channels. I just moved everything up to the top and assumed it was a go. You are the only person who has ever brought that to my attention.

 

I apologise in advance for this post 'cos you might not like the tone. That said, I think you're doing the developers a disservice to say the mute issue hasn't been brought to your attention.

from the INSTALL.gz in /use/share/doc/alsa-driver-*

"Note: All mixer channels are muted by default. You must use a native or OSS mixer program to unmute appropriate channels (for example a mixer from the alsa-utils package)."

Again, sorry if you consider this rude/ignorant but I think it's a point worth making. The gentoo forums are a fantastic place to find info but RTFM first.

----------

## 2501

hi

this shall give you a short total on what exactly is to be done to make things go with an intel8x0. I hope this will be of use for anyone experiencing difficulties...

whenever I recompile my kernel, I run this dirty little shell script:

```
#!/bin/bash

mount /boot

cd /usr/src/linux

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

emerge media-video/nvidia-kernel

emerge media-video/nvidia-glx

env ALSA_CARDS='intel8x0' emerge alsa-driver
```

<offtopic>

yes, I have a nVidia graca. Unfortunatly I can't afford to buy a new ati. Since those nvidia guys bought 3DFX everything seems to go down...  :Sad: 

and now they're even a member of the TotalControlPlatformAlliace

[img:b0873d52ef]http://www.againsttcpa.com/images/AgainstTCPA-Log01Banner.gif[/img:b0873d52ef]

http://www.antitcpa.com/

http://www.againsttcpa.com/tcpa-members.html (yes, ati ain't a TCPA member)

</offtopic>

--

things I had to do once:

After getting the kernel and the driver compiled as described above, the driver settings have to be SET at least the first time.  :Twisted Evil:  (you like your settings backed up, don't you?)

edit /etc/modules.d/alsa to look very much like:

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1
```

then let's do update-modules

```
freedomofspeech / # update-modules
```

If you fear dodgy behaviour, you might go and check /etc/modules.conf as well as /etc/devfsd.conf.

/etc/modules.conf should contain /etc/modules.d/alsa and

/etc/devfsd.conf should contain:

```
# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660
```

now would be a good time to set alsa to start whenever we boot...

```
freedomofspeech / # rc-update add alsasound boot
```

but let's not reboot now, just switch it on. We do

```
freedomofspeech / # /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

and then start a nice mixer as ie alsamixergui

```
freedomofspeech / # alsamixergui
```

If the speakers aren't flashy, click'em. *bingo* - and it's done.

let's hear!

```
freedomofspeech / # xmms http://165.138.37.227:8888 &
```

[img:b0873d52ef]http://www.rantradio.com/pics/banners/Breaker_1-Rant_004.gif[/img:b0873d52ef]

2501

--

based on http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml ; http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml and my own experience...

----------

## m4chine

you do know that you are not running any support for your ide controllers.

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31 

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
```

your laptop is probably running half as slow as it can. i havent finished installing gentoo yet since i havent found the correct option. but i will post the solution when i figure it out. but im sure that this is why you are having such a hard time with sound.

pz.

m4chine

----------

## cylgalad

There's no problem with IDE, it's udma-100. The 1st line is always there.

```

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 

 ICH4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9 

 PCI: Device 00:1f.1 not available because of resource collisions 

 PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1f.1 

 PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:1d.2 

 ICH4: BIOS setup was incomplete. 

 ICH4: chipset revision 1 

 ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later 

     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA 

     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio 

 hda: Maxtor 4D040H2, ATA DISK drive 

 hdb: Maxtor 36147H8, ATA DISK drive 

 hdc: OPTORITE CD-RW CW4002, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive 

 ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14 

 ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15 

 blk: queue c0458224, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff) 

 hda: 80043264 sectors (40982 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4982/255/63, UDMA(100) 

 blk: queue c0458370, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff) 

 hdb: setmax LBA 117231408, native  66055248 

 hdb: 66055248 sectors (33820 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=4111/255/63, UDMA(100) 

```

----------

## Keyed

I have the intel i8x0 and had it working with vanilla-2.4.20 and when I switched to gentoo-2.4.20-r5 it stoped working. Tonight I decided to try again and it's now working.  :Very Happy:  The only thing I did different tonight was to make sure that only the sound card support was chosen as a module and nothing else was selected in sound. The driver names had changed somewhere along the line.

Then:

```
env ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" emerge alsa-driver

emerge alsa-oss
```

I the verified that I was calling out the correct driver in "/etc/modules.d/alsa" and rebooted. When it came back up I had sound again.

 *Quote:*   

> Soundblaster audio driver Copyright (C) by Hannu Savolainen 1993-1996 
> 
> sb: I/O, IRQ, and DMA are mandatory 
> 
> Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.21, 00:58:12 Mar 23 2003 
> ...

 

Do you have a soundblaster card also, or is that just a module compiled in the kernel? I have **no** sound cards selected in the kernel configuration, just the sound card support selected as a module.

----------

## Roptaty

 *Keyed wrote:*   

> I have the intel i8x0 and had it working with vanilla-2.4.20 and when I switched to gentoo-2.4.20-r5 it stoped working. Tonight I decided to try again and it's now working.  The only thing I did different tonight was to make sure that only the sound card support was chosen as a module and nothing else was selected in sound. The driver names had changed somewhere along the line.
> 
> 

 

intel i8x0 support didnt work with alsa 0.9.5...   Is 0.9.6 installed now? 

(Havent tried 0.9.6 yet.. so i dont know if they have fixed the support...)

----------

## Keyed

I checked which alsa-driver version was installed and it listed 0.9.2. I checked the media-sound/alsa-driver directory and they have drivers up to 0.9.6, but according to emerge, my system is up to date. Are all of those above 0.9.2 masked, if so thats a lot of versions masked.

----------

## Peaceable Frood

I had the exact same problem, disabling ACPI support and using APM, was the thing that probably fixed it.

----------

## kurifu

I am using a Toshiba Satellite 1110 laptop which has the intel 810 chipset in it with AC'97 based sound. Though ALSA did take a bit of time to set up I managed to get it running with dmix with no problems at all. Better sounding than OSS in my opinion.

I am using kernel 2.4.22_pre2-gss, With OSS not compiled, and Sound compiled as a module. I am using alsa-lib and alsa-driver "intel8x0" versions 0.9.5(-r2) with alsa-oss 0.9.4

This information that came out of my dmesg:

```

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

```

lsmod shows the following:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

snd-pcm-oss            40228   0  (autoclean)

snd-mixer-oss          13688   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

parport_pc             13764   1  (autoclean)

lp                      6528   0  (autoclean)

parport                15648   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

snd-intel8x0           19332   0

snd-ac97-codec         41544   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-pcm                64480   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-intel8x0]

snd-timer              15588   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-page-alloc          6580   0  [snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         3776   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            14720   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4320   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    31780   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

soundcore               4196   3  [snd]

```

And this would be my /etc/asound.conf file

```

pcm.intel8x0 {

        type hw

        card 0

}

ctl.intel8x0 {

        type hw

        card 0

}

pcm.mixer {

        type dmix

        ipc_key 1111

        slave {

                pcm "intel8x0"

                period_time 100000

        }

}

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave {

                pcm "mixer"

                format "S16_LE"

                channels 2

                rate 48000

        }

}

```

I would also like to add that I do have ACPI enabled without any problems, APM is not compiled into my kernel at all.

Hope this helps.

----------

